# Weather Forum



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

Received an idea from Vol for a separate weather forum...so here it is...thanks for the suggestion.

By the way here in Central Indiana...another week of high 90s and 110 heat index


----------



## Hayking (Jan 17, 2010)

90 that would be nice lol next week temps are suppose to be 110 115 plus heat index although there is a chance of rain friday for northern oklahoama but they get pretty slim after that


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Hayking said:


> 90 that would be nice lol next week temps are suppose to be 110 115 plus heat index although there is a chance of rain friday for northern oklahoama but they get pretty slim after that


Square baled today with temp of 97 heat index 110 and humidity climbed all day with humidity in the high 80's %. Instead of bales getting lighter they got heavier as the day went on. My freakin baler needs to be in a museum somewhere(24T). I am going to remedy that in the near future. One of the toughest days baling ever.

Regards, Mike


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Took my hygrometer outside later today, 92% humidity and 88 degrees. Been getting some timely rains though, alot of the early planted corn that didn't flood out on the clay has 2 ears on most stalks.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

I think our weather has changed here.Used to be get up at 4 AM to rake and bale with the dew.Be done baling by noon because it was to dry.Now we rake at 9-10 AM and bale all afternoon and it rarely gets below 16%

Used to be get a rain and the sun would come out next day.Now it stays rainy for a week or 2 at a time.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Up at four am to rake and bale? Didn't realize it used to be that dry up their, here we've never done that and I can count on one hand the times I've been able to bale till dark.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

It didn't just seem hot in July...it was: AccuWeather.com - Weather News | July 2011 Sizzles Into the Record Books.
Approaching 100 today in East Tennessee, but still "milder" than the southern central plains. This will be a summer talked about for many years to come. Just been flat out HOT in this country....most everwhere.

Regards, Mike


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Read in our morning paper, Indianapolis only had .4 inches for all of July.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Yeah, we were getting precip fairly regular, but have not had any in a couple of weeks and with these very high temps things are beginning to look a little ragged.

Regards, Mike


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

mlappin said:


> Read in our morning paper, Indianapolis only had .4 inches for all of July.


Yeah, feast or famine in Indiana right now. I had only about 1" for the month of July and it took 3 or 4 rains to get it. Go 25 miles south and I know they had a 5" rain last saturday, and 3" rain and a 2" rain earlier in month plus some smaller showers.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

This morning, my wife says "It's only supposed to get up to 91 tomorrow. Maybe we can turn the air conditioning off tonight."

After a string of 100 degree days, 91's going to seem cold. I wonder if I should get my long johns out?

The dew point here touched 82 yesterday according to my weather station.

2.37 Inches of rain in July. Hey, Texas, can I have a little of that moisture back that I sent you?

Ralph


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

100 degrees today....no rain in three weeks now. More of the same tommorrow. As my Dad always says..."This will pass"...and it does. Always can be worse...like TX, OK, and NM.

Regards, Mike


----------



## tnwalkingred (Jun 8, 2010)

I was in Crossville, TN yesterday for business and man was it HOT! Had a golf tournament to play in and was ready to quit by the 10th hole. Got quite a bit of rain last night around 10pm or so. Did you get any of that Mike?

Kyle


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Yeah, we got about a 1/3". First in 3 weeks. Not as hot today but alot more humid. Going to begin my last major cut of grass hay around the middle of the month. That will get the clouds black.

Regards, Mike


----------



## hay wilson in TX (Jan 28, 2009)

Farmers should be prepared: La Nina may redevelop this fall.

DTN/The Progressive Farmer: Agriculture Markets, News and Weather

hope the link works!


----------



## hay wilson in TX (Jan 28, 2009)

Where do you go for weather forecasting?


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

hay wilson in TX said:


> Farmers should be prepared: La Nina may redevelop this fall.
> 
> DTN/The Progressive Farmer: Agriculture Markets, News and Weather
> 
> hope the link works!


I think it already has. Exact same weather pattern as last year. Sopping wet April thru June and now we can't buy a rain no matter what. Did manage to squeak out a few rains thru July last year but the brown is starting to move in early this year.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

hay wilson in TX said:


> Farmers should be prepared: La Nina may redevelop this fall.
> 
> DTN/The Progressive Farmer: Agriculture Markets, News and Weather
> 
> hope the link works!


Oh goody, so the possibility of yet another sopping wet spring which makes haymaking one miserable SOB. If we have a la nina in effect next spring and if hay prices stay low in our area this winter, next spring might see a lot of my hay acres getting hit with 2-4d and roundup soon as they start to green up.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

hay wilson in TX said:


> Where do you go for weather forecasting?


Helen Lane in Crab Orchard,TN. She uses the latest in technology....she reads the length of hair on wooly boogers(caterpillers), the height of wasper nests, and rolls out a owls foot or two and arrives at her forecasts.









Regards, Mike


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

hay wilson in TX said:


> Where do you go for weather forecasting?


Besides Helen, I use AccuWeather.com . I like many features they employ and they can be a good weather read. I especially enjoy their motion radar.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

Just looked at the forecast...101 and dry everyday this week except for Tuesday. Tuesday will be 99 and dry. I'm really looking forward to Tuesday.


----------



## hay wilson in TX (Jan 28, 2009)

Yesterday, Saturday, I had a crew over helping me put a roof on my hay barn. 
One asked when it is going to rain. 
Could not resist, August 23, in 17 days, we will get 3 inches of rain! ;o

If it does rain I will become a trusted Orical, and will be pestered with forecast of all kinds,


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

I can't even imagine doing roofing in this heat. I was doing good to put in some additional electrical circuits and I was in the shade. Even bending conduit was a chore.

I have now placed August 23rd on the calendar as the day the rains will come. On the 22nd, I'll sacrifice a cat to the rain gods and maybe cut and rake a burnt field to to give them incentive. I'm really looking forward to that 3"!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hay wilson in TX (Jan 28, 2009)

I can't even imagine doing roofing in this heat

They put on 40 X 125 roof started at 0630 and finished by 0930. Every thing was done but the sheet metal. Had three up on the roof, two on a scissors lift two on the ground and one on the front loader. (Plus one this flatus doing the fetching) All volunteer help.

For a while I toyed with the idea of raising "Organic" alfalfa for the dairy goat trade. I have lost numerous customers to there changing to certified "Organic".

What amazed me the most is these people preferred sweet sorghum as the were worried about the blister beetle. More paranoid about The Bug than even the horse owning public. 
Remembering alfalfa from the 1950's I did not believe it would be all that difficult to grow organic. 
Did not take long to learn different. Their rules are designed to make growing organic alfalfa close to impossible on the calcareous, high CEC, high pH soils, HERE. That plus paying a evaluator a large fee. plus mileage, meals, and quarters. I am familiar with the milk inspectors and the heart burn on personal whims they can deal out. No thank You.


----------



## hay wilson in TX (Jan 28, 2009)

For the Record, it did not rain at all in August which was a good example of my hound dog mouth over loading my houndog brain. 
The real forecasters do not have any hope for the next two weeks.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

We got 3/4" the last few days, was hoping for at least a inch, a inch and a half would have been preferable, but if it rains again this weekend we still have the potential for a bin busting crop.


----------



## Nitram (Apr 2, 2011)

1/4 inch rain and below 100°!!!! Think 2 inches wouldn't run off at this point.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Ended up with another inch the last couple of days, ground was still so dry no puddles anywhere. Should really be a good corn year, most fields the ears are pushing right out the end of the husks.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Incredible weather as of recent weeks in the Southeast......highs have been in the low 80's, lows in the upper 50's, low humidity, and about a 3/4" of rain per week. Heavenly.

Regards, Mike


----------

